# Customers call me rude.



## Strawberryshortcake97

Hey everyone, I work in retail as a manager and here lately my boss has been having a lot of complaints about my attitude. The problem is that I don't see it. I don't mean to sound arrogant but I try really hard to be nice to people. I'm a pretty quiet and reserved person, I usually just don't have a lot to say so when speaking to a customer I try to keep conversation to a minimum but at the same time try to be helpful and polite. For example, when I'm checking someone out it will go something like this.
Me: Hello! How are you today *smile*
Customer: Good what about you?
Me: I'm doing well.
Customer: good
Me: *ringing up items* would you like a bag?
Customer: no that's okay.
Me: Your total is 4.50. Will that be credit or debit?
Customer: debit
Me: *after transaction is done* you have a nice night sir!
(I would like to mention that I try to have a smile on my face the entire time). My boss told me about an incident that I do remember, that a customer complained about but I truly do fail to see how I was rude. 
Customer: Hey, I have these shoes. They did not fit my wife's feet and she was complaining about them giving her blisters. Do you think I can exchange them for a larger size?
Me: *inspects shoes* Sure, do you have the receipt?
Customer: *Pulls out receipt*
Me: Alright, let's go find you a larger size. *both me and customer go to shoes*
Customer: *looking through shoes* Do you see a size 9 anywhere?
Me: *Looks* yes sir, I just found a size 9 right here. (Note: because this is an exchange and not a return all he has to do is give me the old shoes and he takes the new ones)
Customer: Thanks. *hands me old shoes*
Me: You're welcome sir, have a nice day.
The customer called in the next day and told my boss that I was being very rude to him. He said that I was "popping off answers." After that I've made an effort to try to do better and yesterday this incident happened.
Customer: I'm looking for empty salt and pepper shakers do you have any? *customer is holding salt and pepper shaker*
Me: isn't that what you have in your hand?
Customer: Oh no these ones are full I meant a refillable one.
Me: Oh alright, I can show you where those are. *takes customer to kitchen section and points to empty salt and pepper shaker* is this what you're looking for?
Customer: No, that's not quite it.
Me: we might have some more decorative ones left over in the Christmas stuff if you're looking for something like that.
Customer: No that's fine.
Me: Well that's all I can think of at the moment.
Customer: That's fine thank you.
Me: You're welcome if you need anything else let me know. *walks off*
Customer: *gets to check out and speaks to cashier* Can I see your manager? I have a few questions.
Cashier: That's her right over there. *points to me*
Customer: No, I don't want to talk to her. I'll be calling here tomorrow to speak to someone else.
(The cashier told me about this). Now, I have no idea if the last customer thought I was rude but I can't help but think he did due to past situations like this. I don't know you guys, maybe they're seeing something I don't see. I've been told in the past that I'm "too nice" and I really don't see myself as a rude person. I try very hard to be nice to customers, I got written up for these incidents. The last thing I want is another write up.


----------



## mt moyt

if i were a customer, i dont see anything rude whatsoever in the above conversations. i dont know why they would say you are rude - how many complaints exactly have you got? maybe its your tone or expressions?


----------



## versikk

> To speak frankly; usually to someone else's disdain (i.e. popping off at the mouth).


Methinks your cadence is the culprit.

If you just *say *nice things but don't really mean them, that can show in your tone of voice. And if you just *say *nice things without* thinking about* making it SOUND like you mean them (without really meaning them, i mean, you don't actually* have to mean* what you say in those circumstances), that might also be noticeable.

Another thing, if you're stressed out, that will easily affect your voice and demeanor. Stressed people usually sound rude, like they want to be done with you ASAP (which is true of course since they probably just want to move on to the next customer as quickly as possible and not waste time).

I remember when I worked in a call center, one of my coworkers was tasked with recording the message that people hear when they first call. It was a pretty neutral message, but this girl had kind of a bratty voice. I don't think she had any complaints about it, but personally I would be very turned off to hear that voice when calling a support line.


----------



## Kevin001

I deal with customers/guests all the time. Some people you just can't please. Don't worry about it, you're doing your best.


----------



## Farideh

People are ridiculous. I used to call customers sir or ma'am as a sign of respect and they would get offended and straight up tell me they aren't like 50 years old?


----------



## chaoticgalaxy

Working in retail, this is going to happen no matter how big your smile is or how much you go out of your way to help.

It's not you, it's them. This is precisely why most people that work in retail, hate it lol


----------



## HenDoggy

Wow, so they basically snitched on you even though you tried your best to help them. There was nothing rude in those above conversations. I guess some people are just too sensitive or something.


----------



## dreamer97

Yeah...I really don't get it either. I don't see how you were being rude in any way.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Your conversation looks perfectly fine to me. Customer service A+.

Now there is the part where body language comes into play. You know communication is done like ~90% through body language, gestures, facial expression, eye contact, volume and tone of voice, the energy and vibe you're putting out, all that crap that I found about too late myself. At first I though only words count.

Just an idea. Or the customers are just really offended by anything and very hard to be pleased.

Or both. It's very hard for someone with social anxiety to work in a workplace like that. Like the most difficult workplace you could work at.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Farideh said:


> People are ridiculous. I used to call customers sir or ma'am as a sign of respect and they would get offended and straight up tell me they aren't like 50 years old?


Northerners especially hate it which I find hilarious. :laugh:


----------



## yyyya

I don't think you were being rude at all, you are a hundred percent nicer than most of the people who work in retail in my country but here no one complaints because we're used to it. I don't understand people who would complain about something like that


----------

